# Have you ever hit an animal while driving?



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

If so, what did you do? Immediately leave the scene, or drag the body to the side of the road?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

one time i smacked a seagull while it was dillydallying in front of my car. i honked and it wouldn't move, and i was in a crowded parking lot so i couldn't veer to the side. it didn't die btw


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes. 

I hit some ducks once while they were trying to cross a very busy route. I was going about 60mph and cars were behind. I saw them about a second or 2 before I hit them so I couldn't really do anything about it. I pulled over to the side and cursed myself for a bit.


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

I killed a groundhog once...it just ran right in front of my car, didn't really have a chance to stop. I just kept driving


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I think I hit a squirel once and I felt really bad


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I hit a deer two Novembers ago. It kept running into the woods. I cried a long time over that.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Ya, I hit a rabbit once  I felt terrible, even though I couldn't have avoided it.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've hit several raccoon and a few birds. I've also bumped a few deer but I didn't hit them hard enough to kill them or cause any damage to my vehicle. Thankfully I've never hit a cat or dog, I'd feel pretty upset if that ever happened.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I hit a rabbit on my way home from work a few years back. I was driving at night and suddenly saw a rabbit run out in front of me. I heard a loud thump and looked back and noticed the car behind me had stopped. I kept driving, but I saw it laying dead on the ground. There have been a few times I've almost hit deer. One time a friend and I were driving home from a movie and he told me to drive carefully because there we're alot of deer in that area. Not even two seconds after he said that a deer pops out in front of my car and stares at us for a few seconds and runs away. It was really weird.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Just little birds, I feel bad about it. I mean it's entirelly my fault that I happened to end their lives, but I get over it.

I _nearly_ hit a dog today, it was going super slow and he just ran straight out infront of me, we locked eyes and he looked terried! but I probably did too come to think of it :b


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

yes, sadly. i hit a squirrel on my way to work last summer.  i cried about it all day.

edit: who the **** runs over animals on purpose? :?


----------



## mic gooflander95 (Mar 16, 2011)

I hit a deer whilst driving in California last summer. It didn't die immediately, it ran back off into the woods and I kept driving.


----------



## mus (Feb 28, 2011)

thewall said:


> edit: who the **** runs over animals on purpose? :?


I know someone who hit a raccoon on purpose. I wasn't there, thank god. I heard about it from someone else. He has some problems.

And as for the question, I have hit two birds, I think. On accident. They flew off, and I'm just telling myself they didn't die. I'd probably start bawling if I killed an animal. :\


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Picture it, June 1999.

I was on my way home from a bar. 2am. I had one Corona (I like that beer with lime). That is all I had. It was around the time I had my college graduation. SA, hopeless in finding new friends, depressed....I told God I hated my life as I drove down the road.

Not one minute later I saw a baby rabbit hopping across the road in front of my new subcompact car. I tried to avoid it, but my one wheel clipped it. "That could have been you," was the response. It changed my life forever. I eventually started seeing a doctor and the rest was history.

Hitting that rabbit really tore me up, though. I remember the panic attack and telling my dad about it.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

mus said:


> I know someone who hit a raccoon on purpose. I wasn't there, thank god. I heard about it from someone else. He has some problems.


My friend would speed up in parking lots filled with seagulls and see how many he could hit at one time. Ironically his dad was a vet and he himself worked as a tech at the hospital.


----------



## C Darko (Apr 29, 2011)

No but I punched a goat once.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

No, luckily!


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm pretty good with my reflexes, so I've never hit anything substantial, but I have killed numerous toads during the spring and I accidentally killed a little mouse at school in the parking, but I didn't know I did it until I got out and it was there all bloody. That sucked. 

There was also a time my girlfriend was driving down a street and there was an opossum in the middle of the road. It was all bloody and flailing around. It was pretty disturbing. We turned back to see if we could help but it died by that time.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh man. A little over a year ago I was driving back to my apartment. There was this little Pomeranian dog on the side of the road. It was pretty far away from the road at the time. I just kept driving. The dog swiftly comes in and jumps (more like springs) right infront of my car. It happened almost in like...slow motion - goofy tiny dog face and everything. Next thing I know I come to a halt as I feel this dog rolling around underneath my car. I get out of my car. There is the dog behind my car with blood oozing out of his head, running in circles. I stand there watching this dog do this and I scream.

Meanwhile this woman in an SUV stop her car and watches with me (I know, WTF!). As I am crying and freaking out that I have just killed a dog she whips out her cellphone, calls 911 and attempts to calm me down.

Right after I had to go the house where the dog belonged. The lady said she saw what happened and saw her dog get out of the fence and that it wasn't my fault. I was crying and saying sorry over and over again - I just felt so horrible. Then the worst thing happened: her little children come outside and saw their dead dog. Holy **** did I feel like the most horrible person in the world! Out of everyone I was the most hysterical person there. The police came and got the dog and were telling me it was NOT my fault and that Ohio had leash laws.

I still feel like **** about it to this day. This was the exact same day that I had gotten assaulted, screwed over by cops, a potential bf got shipped away to another country for me to never see him again, and had to drop out of school temporarily due to some massive issues. WORST DAY OF MY LIFE.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

5 birds, 1 possum, I might have hit a cat but the van ahead of me hit it first and it was as good as dead but still flopping around, and I was the passenger when a dog was hit while it was eating roadkill on the middle of the highway. Unless it's a deer or very large dog/coyote/wolf people don't bother to pull stuff off the roads here cause roadkill is everywhere. They have people that drive the roads hauling off larger stuff like deer or moderate sized stuff in more populated areas. Usually it just gets run over so much it becomes flat and disintegrates or it gets eaten by something else. Sometimes you'll see raccoons in a row because raccoon A got hit and raccoon B stopped to eat it then got hit and ended up a few feet down where raccoon C decided to eat it and also ended up a few feet away when it got hit. For that reason the only one we stopped for was the dog and it apparently managed to run back to it's house after getting hit. We didn't really want to follow in the dark and we heard the people and dogs so we figured he'd been found. Turned out my sister had been a passenger when that dog was hit a week earlier during the day and they followed it to the house to find out it's invisible fencing collar wasn't working. The dog had also been hit by another person she knew a couple weeks before that. Not sure how many lives that dog had but I never heard about it again.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

oh god, I can't believe 17 of you have run over an animal while driving! I don't even know how to drive, but when I do, I hope I never run over one, I would be traumatized; Did you actually *feel* the car skip as it ran over the animal or you couldn't even tell?


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

About a year ago, I was on my way home from school one night when I thought I hit a possum. It was in the middle of the road, and I swerved to miss it. I felt a bump, but I kept going because I was on a narrow road and it was dark. I felt _so_ bad! I went back the next day to check things out, but there was no possum anywhere to be seen. At the speed I was going, it would've been in the middle of the road still if I'd really hit it. I think I just ran over it's thick tail or something. Poor thing.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

No. I would bawl my eyes out if I hit any creature


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hope those 2 votes are jokers. Have hit a few birds before, or at least they flew into me, silly things.

Been VERY close to nailing a kangaroo a couple of times, and that would have done some serious damage.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Do people count as animals?





Kidding.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Hit a raccoon once when driving home from a night class. Also, hit a jack rabbit that darted in front of me. Kind of hit a dog once, or more like the dog hit my car. Use to be this one dog that lived at this one farm house back home that use to like to run after my car when I drove by that house. One day he darted out and he must of hit some loose gravel and ran right into the rear quarter panel of the car. It made a big thump and he ran yelping toward the house. The next time I drove by he was sitting in the ditch like he always did he was going to get up to run after until he seen it was my car and decided that wasn't a good idea due to he remembered that car hurt him. He never ran after me again.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Hit one bird. Scared me half to death.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

This one time I turned a corner when a squirrel had just run off the sidewalk & froze. I swerved slightly left to avoid it. But it started running again and I felt a bump. It didn't feel good.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

No, but my mom hit a kitten when I was a passenger in the car It just darted out in front of the car in the middle of the night. We could feel it roll underneath the car. Then we turned the car around to see if it was dead and it was. 

A dog was hit in front of me about a month ago. I was eating lunch with a friend and were looking out the window and spotted a dog walking by the highway. He was dragging his leash around so I suspect that he got away from his owners. I was sitting right next to the door of the restaurant and I was going to go out and call or whistle to him, but I hesitated for just a minute and I wish I hadn't. A van hit him and his body rolled under. The person didn't stop, but the person after did. He tried to get up for a few seconds, but then collapsed and didn't move. Then a policeman showed up and dragged his body off the road. There was a ton of blood. It was depressing.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

fissionesque said:


> There was also a time my girlfriend was driving down a street and there was an opossum in the middle of the road. *It was all bloody and flailing around.* It was pretty disturbing. We turned back to see if we could help but it died by that time.


I think this post is the reason I had a dream last night about a gopher flailing around after being bitten by a lion. Thanks, fissionesque.

I asked this question because there was a dead dog lying on the sidewalk of a place I regularly go to for an entire week. It probably would've made less of an impression on me if it didn't weigh 200 lbs and looked so well-groomed someone must've missed it now that it's gone.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I ran over a little squirrel once... I felt so bad... but I couldn't bring myself to stop or go look... I just hoped mother nature took care of it. It was the most awful crunch noise I'd ever heard... but no other sound.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

nooooooooooooo,,,,, we've like a million homeless cats lololol ,,, I usually drive slowly  . I'm lvinig in a big city with a million cars!! not a joke!


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

I hit a baby leopard back in Belize one night. It sprang out in the road chasing a rat and by the time I stepped up, it was taking its last breaths. I felt bad, but not enough to cry or anything. Me, my friend, and his father went back to get it. If anyone finds out that you killed one of those animals in Belize, you can be fined or go to jail. I think they skinned it and were going to keep the skin, but ants and the sun messed it up pretty bad. it was a beautiful creature and I'm sorry I was the one to end its life. 

I also almost hit horses and cows almost every night dropping my friend back home from school in belize. We lived in the village but he lived DEEP in there. it was crazy swerving around them at like 10:00 at night lol.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I think I've had birds fly and hit my bumper as I drove. No lie. I'd hate to hit a cat or a dog though!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes one night while driving this dog walked right out in front of me and I couldn't stop in time it went completely under my car and out the back end, I stopped to check on it but surprisingly it got up and ran away.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Once, yeah. I'm not sure if it was a squirrel or a rabbit, it was the middle of the night and I was on a 55 mph road- it jumped in front of my car without leaving me any time to react.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes a bird it flew into my car .


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

No. And I hope I never do.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

A big possum ran in front of my car when i was on the highway late at night I felt really bad but there was nothing i could do about it.


----------



## Hamster (Sep 3, 2009)

i saw this one lady driving in front who ran over a squirrel and didn't even notice (the squirrel was on the road for at least a few seconds). i cried after seeing that...


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Has anyone made the joke that they once spanked a monkey while driving....?


I hope not.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I've never personally hit an animal while I was driving, thankfully. 

But once a long time ago my dad hit a cat. He was driving and I was the passenger. The cat actually ran out in front of him, he tried to swerve, but still hit it.  

The worst part was that it was still alive, but seriously injured. I saw it dragging its hind legs as it ran away, as if they had been crushed by the tires. We pulled over to try and catch it so we could get it to a vet, but it ran into the bushes on the other side of the road and we couldn't find it. One of the people who lived nearby saw the whole thing, and he even came over to try and help us find the cat, but it was nowhere to be found.  

We felt terrible but there was nothing we could do. To this day I still wonder if that poor kitty survived. I really hope that it didn't suffer, and that its owners were able to find it and get it to a vet in time.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

well i ran over a squirrel the other day... it just ran out in front of me. I didn't do anything, just kept driving.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

au Lait said:


> I've never personally hit an animal while I was driving, thankfully.
> 
> But once a long time ago my dad hit a cat. He was driving and I was the passenger. The cat actually ran out in front of him, he tried to swerve, but still hit it.
> 
> ...


 That's terrible. I haven't hit any animals but I've seen them badly injured like this due to various things and it's just one of the worst feelings in the world. The feeling of helplessness. I feel bad for anyone who's been through it because it really sticks with you just like you said.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Keith said:


> A big possum ran in front of my car when i was on the highway late at night I felt really bad but there was nothing i could do about it.


Same thing happened to my brother once. He was pretty upset with himself afterwards.


----------



## TeddieAnn (May 2, 2011)

No.

Because I haven't made any serious efforts to start driving. Also notable, I have "motor control" issues. Like, I have trouble when it come to basic movement, like walking and esp. balance.

Just something else for me to lack confidence in. lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

No, I haven't. Thankfully.


----------

